# General > Upcoming Events >  Nzda Taihape Hawkes bay Taruarau shoot

## andyanimal31

Gidday, just a heads up for those keen on our comp with the bay lads.
We have been given the go ahead to shoot on our usual block of land thanks to the owners of this Owhako lands trust.
There will be a few of us camping this Sat night at the roadmans hut with room for tents and campers.
Shooting starts 10 am Sunday..
Be there or be square, always a good get together!
All I fo will be on the Taihape nzda fb page.
If not on  the evil fb flick me an email to fleury@xtra.co.nz 
Cheers Andy

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

Bump, any one keen?

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------

